# I finally got it!!!



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

So after a couple of weeks of research for my limited budget and hundreds of advices from you guys here I finally settled on my first road bike!!!
The choices were a superbudget entry level, an older "better" bike, or a vintage bike, well, I ended up getting a newer "better" entry level, a 2012 Trek 1.1.







The picture doesn't really shows how new this bike truly is, it still has the tiny hair on the tires..

Next on the list is a fitting, but it will come later on, in the meantime I ordered a more "normal" stem, since the one that it has right now makes it either a mountain bike or makes the reach too low.

I put about 20 miles on it (10 miles twice), and my rides will probably be between 10 and 15 miles a couple of times a week.

I'm really happy with it, boy you can really feel everything on the road when you ride it, and I kinda like it.

Now I gotta figure out why the guy gave me a Bontrager Shock Pump, and how to use my floor pump to inflate the tires.

Thank you very much for all your support, if it wasn't for you guys I would be probably riding a Denali bike


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

These are the first 2 rides, I was pretty surprised at my pace actually 😊☺


















Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad it all worked out for you. 

If that's where you've decided to position your bars, I'm thinking you'll have little or no spacers and a 7-8 degree stem. A perfectly fine setup, just making an observation. But I still would advise you to hold off on cutting the steerer till you log more saddle time.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

I want it 1 or 2 cm higher. I did raise slightly the saddle from the picture. I ordered a 6 degree, 130mm stem, for 10$ I can probably give it a couple of try.. LoL 
When I ride I can see the front hub, those extra 2 cm should put my hands in the sweet spot. 
I believe the stock stem is 110 @7 degrees, this is 100 @ "mtb" degree... LoL 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Didn't you get it and do your first two rides about a week ago? Perhaps I'm losing my mind. Déjà vu and all that.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

One on Wed and one today 😊

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Alfredo2081 said:


> One on Wed and one today 


I was afraid of that...

Edit: Figured it out. I confused these recent rides with the boat anchor ride you posted.


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

If you are riding the bike as pictured I think you should get that fitting as soon as possible.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah, it's in the near future.
For now I'm getting rid of that dorky stem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alfredo2081 said:


> I want it 1 or 2 cm higher. I did raise slightly the saddle from the picture. I ordered a 6 degree, 130mm stem, for 10$ I can probably give it a couple of try.. LoL
> *When I ride I can see the front hub, those extra 2 cm should put my hands in the sweet spot.*
> I believe the stock stem is 110 @7 degrees, this is 100 @ "mtb" degree... LoL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


That's a fine plan, just remember that due to the head tube angle, your bars come closer a few mm's as you raise them. 

Maybe try 1CM (which is actually quite a lot in bike fit terms), then ride a few rides to help decide.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Alfredo2081 said:


> I want it 1 or 2 cm higher. I did raise slightly the saddle from the picture. I ordered a 6 degree, 130mm stem, for 10$ I can probably give it a couple of try.. LoL
> When I ride I can see the front hub, those extra 2 cm should put my hands in the sweet spot.
> I believe the stock stem is 110 @7 degrees, this is 100 @ "mtb" degree... LoL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


The angle on that stem is pretty drastically pointing down. Keep in mind that if you get one that's more parallel to the ground an extra 2cm in stem length will likely results in moving the bars more than 2 cm away from you.

You might want to 'flip' that stem just for the heck of it to see how that goes. Not suggesting that would be perfect either but just to give you another point of reference before getting a 'permanent' stem.

Anyway, nice bike. The set up actually looks pretty normal now it's just that the stem getting it there is all wrong. I don't doubt that moving the bars up would be good for you at this point. But keep in mind that as you develop fitness and flexibility you may eventually move the bars back down and end up really close to where it is now. Which, at this point, has nothing to do with anything I suppose. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

PJ352 said:


> That's a fine plan, just remember that due to the head tube angle, your bars come closer a few mm's as you raise them.
> 
> Maybe try 1CM (which is actually quite a lot in bike fit terms), then ride a few rides to help decide.


I'll give it a try. I see that stems are pretty easy to come by for cheap, so I'll see how it feels and I'll go from there. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Jay Strongbow said:


> The angle on that stem is pretty drastically pointing down. Keep in mind that if you get one that's more parallel to the ground an extra 2cm in stem length will likely results in moving the bars more than 2 cm away from you.
> 
> You might want to 'flip' that stem just for the heck of it to see how that goes. Not suggesting that would be perfect either but just to give you another point of reference before getting a 'permanent' stem.
> 
> Anyway, nice bike. The set up actually looks pretty normal now it's just that the stem getting it there is all wrong. I don't doubt that moving the bars up would be good for you at this point. But keep in mind that as you develop fitness and flexibility you may eventually move the bars back down and end up really close to where it is now. Which, at this point, has nothing to do with anything I suppose. Just throwing it out there.


When I took the bike home the stem was flipped upwards and it was on top of that stack of spacers.








It didn't feel comfortable at all, was way too high and I thought I was sitting on the toilet rather than on a bike... LoL 
I played with it a bit and like this it feels "ok", but then again, it's my first road bike so I can imagine that my position will "evolve" with time. 

I'm surprisingly flexible for and "used to be fat" guy, might be because I've been working out daily for the past year with yoga being in it at least once a week ( I was actually pretty flexible at 235 lbs) and believe it or not, the drops are pretty comfy, and my only complaint is that my left hand gets bit tingly if I don't switch around the position (only the left, go figure). 

I know a fit will probably fix everything with no speculation, so I'll ride it a bit more and then I'll go for it 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Try keeping the stem that way, but putting the spacers on top of it. That is a LOT of spacers, but as recommended already, don't cut the steerer until you get a pro fitting.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Peanya said:


> Try keeping the stem that way, but putting the spacers on top of it. That is a LOT of spacers, but as recommended already, don't cut the steerer until you get a pro fitting.


Yeah I noticed. 
I figured I would wait for the new stem to arrive instead of wasting time with this one. 
In the meantime I'm going to work on the drivetrain, front derailleur needs adjustment and I'll make sure the rear is well adjusted as well. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a great bike. Incredible value. 

I have the 2013 1.1 and recommend the Trek 1 series to everybody I know who is starting out on road bikes.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

HyperCycle said:


> That's a great bike. Incredible value.
> 
> I have the 2013 1.1 and recommend the Trek 1 series to everybody I know who is starting out on road bikes.


This is a 2012..pretty happy with it      

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep in mind that front derailleur may have 4 positions, not 2 (trim). If unfamiliar, check out on Youtube although if I recall you have MTB background so you probably know already.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

jetdog9 said:


> Keep in mind that front derailleur may have 4 positions, not 2 (trim). If unfamiliar, check out on Youtube although if I recall you have MTB background so you probably know already.


Well, I wouldn't say I have a mtb background, I did ride a "vintage" mtb for some time... That's all... LoL 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jhatmaker (Jun 13, 2016)

Excellent, congrats on the purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats!

Here's a recent pic of my 1.1










Over the years I've added LizardSkins Bar Tape, Gatorskin tires, Nashbar road saddle, Speedplay Frog pedals, Cateye bike computer and front/rear lights.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

HyperCycle said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Here's a recent pic of my 1.1
> 
> ...


What's with you and reptiles 😊

I see yours has a few spacers as well, is it the way it is? 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

Alfredo2081 said:


> What's with you and reptiles 😊
> 
> I see yours has a few spacers as well, is it the way it is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Yes, spacers were standard. Everything else not listed above is original parts.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Got the new stem and put it on.. Can't wait to see how it goes now. 










Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good! Keep us updated.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alfredo2081 said:


> Got the new stem and put it on.. Can't wait to see how it goes now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That looks great! Congrats on the bike. Go ride the hell out of it!


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Today I went for an hour ride. 
What a difference the stem made. No back discomfort and no left hand tingling. 
I actually feel great all over other than my bottom. 

I hear I need to get used to being on the saddle, but I see a new saddle next. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

That's great that the stem is working out for you. Seems you're dialing in your fit, so I'd hold off on the fitting until you lengthen rides or experience discomfort. 

As to the saddle... same advice. Resist the urge to replace it until you've gone thru the acclimation process. It's entirely possible a new saddle is in your future, but it may be too soon to tell.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

PJ352 said:


> That's great that the stem is working out for you. Seems you're dialing in your fit, so I'd hold off on the fitting until you lengthen rides or experience discomfort.
> 
> As to the saddle... same advice. Resist the urge to replace it until you've gone thru the acclimation process. It's entirely possible a new saddle is in your future, but it may be too soon to tell.


Best 10$ and 1 cent I ever spent 😊😊😊

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Haven't stopped by for a while,
I put about 250 miles on the "new" bike, the saddle doesn't even bother me that much anymore, at least for now is fine the way it is. I also used it to race in a duathlon, felt great, and loving this bike all around.

I also got a vintage steel frame that I'm going to build up during the winter, in the meantime the Trek is going on a trainer (as soon as I get it) so that I can keep peddling in the winter as well.

Thank you all for the great advice!!!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Good to hear you're happy with the bike, and thanks for getting back with us.

Suggestion: If you're going to peddle stuff in the winter, something like the bakfiets in the photo below might work better for you.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

wim said:


> Good to hear you're happy with the bike, and thanks for getting back with us.
> 
> Suggestion: If you're going to peddle stuff in the winter, something like the bakfiets in the photo below might work better for you.


Maybe provide some extra income by delivering something? 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

There you go😊

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Alfredo2081 said:


> Maybe provide some extra income by delivering something?


I was thinking more about selling stuff. To peddle = try to sell (something, especially small goods) by going from house to house or place to place.

Bike looks good!


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

wim said:


> Bike looks good!


Agreed. 

Wondering if you have messed with tire pressure. Going from rock hard to slightly soft, especially in front, made a huge difference for me. It's a very individual thing involving tire size, your weight, and your taste, but I suggest you look into it if you haven't already.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

bobf said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Wondering if you have messed with tire pressure. Going from rock hard to slightly soft, especially in front, made a huge difference for me. It's a very individual thing involving tire size, your weight, and your taste, but I suggest you look into it if you haven't already.


I did. 
I like it at 110 on dry paved road, on wet road or if I know I'm going on a path not so smooth I'll keep it at 80/90, I feel definitely safer on wet road.. 
Then who knows, could be all in my head. 
I raced it on wet road and achieved a healthy 17.4 avg









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Alfredo2081 said:


> Then who knows, could be all in my head.


Yes, could be. Tires pumped up hard feel fast on smooth, dry pavement. But unless you actually conduct some elaborate tests, that feel may just be nothing more than, well, a feel. With my 700 x 23 tires, I settled on 70 / 80 for all sorts of weather and road surfaces. 145 lb. rider + 24 lb. bike.

Judging from the photo you posted, the bike fits you very well.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

wim said:


> Yes, could be. Tires pumped up hard feel fast on smooth, dry pavement. But unless you actually conduct some elaborate tests, that feel may just be nothing more than, well, a feel.
> 
> With my 700x23 tires, I finally settled on 70 / 80 for all sorts of weather and road surfaces. 145 lb. rider + 24 lb. bike.


Yes. I got the suspect that is the case! 
I'm 183 so the case would be clearly different. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

One thing is for sure. I'm totally enjoying the sport 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I also noticed that the saddle is as far back on the rails as it can physically go. If you need it back that far, you might need a more offset seatpost.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

I actually didn't touch the saddle, this is how it was set when I got the bike and didn't get fitted to it. 
I will look into a more offset seat post. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Conti gp4000s in 25mm will transform the ride and cost you nothing in speed.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alfredo2081 said:


> I will look into a more offset seat post.


Two thoughts...

1) Don't fix what ain't broke (in other words, if you have no pain/ discomfort, all is good) and 2) when funds allow, consider a standard fitting. Might make you a bit more comfortable/ efficient on the bike.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

PJ352 said:


> Two thoughts...
> 
> 1) Don't fix what ain't broke (in other words, if you have no pain/ discomfort, all is good) and 2) when funds allow, consider a standard fitting. Might make you a bit more comfortable/ efficient on the bike.


Hey Mr 352!!!

Truth to be told when I power through flat land I do feel that my bottom wants to go back a bit, I thought I was going to try to move the saddle back, but didn't realize that is not possible.

I will probably lower the handlebar to no spacers, and I'll see how it feels before I go to a new post.

And yes, my LBS charges 100$ for fitting. Will probably happen before next season starts..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alfredo2081 said:


> Hey Mr 352!!!
> 
> Truth to be told when I power through flat land I do feel that my bottom wants to go back a bit, I thought I was going to try to move the saddle back, but didn't realize that is not possible.
> 
> ...


I tend to push back a bit in the saddle to make more power as well, but that doesn't necessarily mean any (fit) changes are required. Remember, cycling is dynamic, so position changes depending on conditions. 

Lowering the bars will get you more aero and extend reach slightly. Whether or not it works for you will be seen, but I suggest making changes slowly and keep them to a few mm's at a time.


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice bike...be safe out there and ride that bike like gas is unavailable.....


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey guys! Almost a year that I got my trek and I'm still riding. Been loving my bargain trek and used it for a duathlon. I also started building a vintage bike (still missing some stuff) and just finished building a Tri bike, carbon frame and ultegra 10 speed drive train. 

Enjoying every second of it and mostly thanks to you guys..









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Glad you're enjoying the sport... and subscribing to the n+1 philosophy. :wink5:


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks like the fork is a replacement (no road bike would come standard with THAT many spacers...). Check for accident damage.....


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Looks like the fork is a replacement (no road bike would come standard with THAT many spacers...). Check for accident damage.....


Which bike? The 1.1?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

PJ352 said:


> Thanks for the update! Glad you're enjoying the sport... and subscribing to the n+1 philosophy. :wink5:


Yes, the N+1 is a slippery path, especially when your significant other can't really figure out why you need so many different ones ☺

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

To the OP. Enjoy the bike, soon you will be spending on upgrades or a new bike, most people do. I have a question on the two ride reports you posted. Is the amount of water listed what you drank or what you took on the ride?


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

bmach said:


> To the OP. Enjoy the bike, soon you will be spending on upgrades or a new bike, most people do. I have a question on the two ride reports you posted. Is the amount of water listed what you drank or what you took on the ride?


Neither. That is supposed to be how much you should drink for that ride..

I already have the hitch to grab an 11 speed 105 group and put it on. But I might fine tune my vintage bike and just sell it to get a better frame. I enjoy too much wrenching on the bikes so I might just build another one to sub it ☺


Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alfredo2081 said:


> I enjoy too much wrenching on the bikes.


Might wanna consider a second career working as a mech at a LBS.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

PJ352 said:


> Might wanna consider a second career working as a mech at a LBS.


I wish I had enough experience ☺
Not sure I could support a family with my current bike building skills ☺😊😊😀😀

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

On that note. I took the vintage dude on the road for a maiden voiage. Wow how nice it rides is unbelievable. 

Going to take care of the last details soon...









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Alfredo2081 said:


> On that note. I took the vintage dude on the road for a maiden voiage. Wow how nice it rides is unbelievable.
> 
> Going to take care of the last details soon...
> 
> ...


that really looks nice,


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Looks like the fork is a replacement (no road bike would come standard with THAT many spacers...). Check for accident damage.....


Every frameset I've ever purchased had a default steerer that was at least as long as this one.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

I actually finished the vintage dude and took some nicer pictures of it. 

Riding the toe clips is an interesting experience ☺

What do you guys think?









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

bmach said:


> To the OP. Enjoy the bike, soon you will be spending on upgrades or a new bike, most people do. I have a question on the two ride reports you posted. Is the amount of water listed what you drank or what you took on the ride?


As a matter of fact you were right. 
The trek is gone and I have a caad8 frame hanging in my basement (already baptized "skunk") 
I also have a complete SRAM Force 22 ready for it and I'm shopping for decent value wheels (looking at Fulcrum Racing 5 LG) to finally put it together. 

I'm also joining a local club, I'm already training on the running and I'm hoping that group rides will help me with a bit more saddle time. The club doesn't forbid Tri bikes so I'm going to use that one until the skunk is ready to go









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

The OLMO is a beauty. You'll get used to the toe clips.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

David Loving said:


> The OLMO is a beauty. You'll get used to the toe clips.


Thank you sir!!
I love staring at it


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Alfredo2081 said:


> Riding the toe clips is an interesting experience ☺


Heh, stopping with the toe clips still tight will be an even more interesting experience. You've been warned...


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice should a nice build. Check out November Bicycle for wheels. Seems that wheel builders can do more for less than manufactured wheels.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Pirx said:


> Heh, stopping with the toe clips still tight will be an even more interesting experience. You've been warned...


Interestingly enough I was able to not kill myself until now.. Although I didn't put a lot miles on the vintage dude, so it might happen at some point.

My Caad8 is almost ready, just need to tape it up and take it on the street, soon I'll post pictures


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

As promised. Here's the skunk. 
What do you guys think?









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Alfredo2081 said:


> As promised. Here's the skunk.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice build man. Sleek looking even. You have come a long way Sir. How's the ride? What wheels are those super aero beasts?


----------



## divisionibanez (Jun 1, 2017)

I have a similar decision that i'm currently faced with. An "older" but "better bike" or a newer one.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Rashadabd said:


> That's a really nice build man. Sleek looking even. You have come a long way Sir. How's the ride? What wheels are those super aero beasts?


Thank you sir!!
Wheels are farsports 60/88 on Edhub with ceramic bearings. They are incredibly smooth!! Although not my first choice a friend of mine had a great deal for me. These wheels will look fantastic on my Tri bike, but these are the only 11 speed ones I have so are staying on the skunk for this season.

During the winter I might overhaul the Tri bike and I'll get a set of wheels for this one and use these carbons on it. I was looking at Fulcrum Racing 5 LG for this bike.

The SRAM drivetrain is fantastic. I can't believe how good the shifting is, especially on the FD, it switches back and forth with a light tap and it doesn't even make the slight chain noise in doing so. It was a pain to setup though...

The bike is definitely a better fit for me, this is the right size, and it feels like it


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

divisionibanez said:


> I have a similar decision that i'm currently faced with. An "older" but "better bike" or a newer one.


Every single advice in this thread was exactly what I needed to make my choice, and I would stress the fit point. I thought I loved my Trek (in 54) but I had no idea how it is when the bike is actually your size. I wasn't uncomfortable or anything, but the right size bike is definitely different, feels dialed in and you feel one with the bike. I had a taste of that when I finished building my Scott (in 56) and I had confirmation when I took the skunk (56 as well) out for the first ride, it's a total joy!!!
From my experience, STIs and Aluminum minimum along with the right size frame should all be in the first bike


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

So did you sell the 1.1? I just added Fenders to mine. It's my official "rain bike."


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

HyperCycle said:


> So did you sell the 1.1? I just added Fenders to mine. It's my official "rain bike."


Yes. The trek is gone but not forgotten... 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

You probably think this yourself based on previous comments, but IMO the Cannondale is going to look even better if you find some shallower wheels for it. 

Looks great, though, hope you're getting a lot of miles on it.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

jetdog9 said:


> You probably think this yourself based on previous comments, but IMO the Cannondale is going to look even better if you find some shallower wheels for it.
> 
> Looks great, though, hope you're getting a lot of miles on it.


Yes, I definitely agree, shallow wheels will definitely look better on the skunk, and these wheels will look amazing on the Tri bike..
As mentioned, I am pretty much set on Fulcrum Racing 5 LG


----------

